# Favorite winter boots???



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I have a pair of the Lacrosse Iceman boots. Feet don't get cold any more, best boots for spending the day on the ice.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i just got a pair of rocky blizzard stalkers.. holy sh?t those are the greatest boots i evr had!!!!! definately check those out!!


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought a pair of Lacrosse Ice king 4 years ago. I wear just a reg. socks and my feet have never gotten cold. A little $ but worth it.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

I have an older pair of Rocky Snow Stalkers...love 'em


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm trying to decide between apair of Rocky ice stalkers or Lacrosse ice man.....I get $125.00 a year I have to spend on boots from work  and unlimited Carhartts....there are some perks for being a city worker!!


----------



## Sturge (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a pair of Icemans and the Ice kings, Both are great but the Icemans are better for walking as they have a std. felt liner vs the Foam and massive liner of the ice Kings.
My two cents.
Tom 
Kevin you can't go wrong on either.


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Own a pair of Columbia's. They have rubber up to the ankle all the way around the boot. They work for me.


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

I picked up a pair of Lacrosse Ice kings last year. No more cold feet for me.


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine are Lacrosse Ice Bowls. Awesome. For some reason they stick to bare ice. No need to wear cleats. I know, weird but true. Never had a cold toe one in them. But they are huge.


----------



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

I also use the Mickey Mouse boots. For the price and performance they cannot be beat IMO.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Just ordered a pair of the Rocky Icestalkers...got them at www.Bootbox.com for $99.95....now all we need is mothernature to do her thing and we can commence Ice fishing!!


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

bolodunn,
couldn't agree more. Best $100 I've ever spent on boots!! Icemen are good too but a lot heavier.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm sick of the pacs to big and heavy, so like you boys picked up a pair of Rocky's nice ....... comfy feel more like a hiker. I think I'm going to be happy with these.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

LaCrose Icemans


----------

